# Dirty lurker??



## Kr1zalid (Feb 4, 2011)

And I think this is the same guy the other person talking about:
AstroVox :: . - Astromart - strobuysell .


What are dirty lurkers?? 


Btw, I must thank if someone really banned him


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 4, 2011)

IIRC it's someone who's had their account deleted, due to creating multiple accounts for spam/trolling, etc. or (as has only happened once in the entire history of the site) for repeated douchebaggery.


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2011)

^


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 4, 2011)

I see. Anyway, I sent him my e-mail address by PM before his account is deleted (around this evening I checked my PM)~~ Very interesting that he sent me some 2027x pictures that really made me wonder how he got them... The first ever thing he asked me was to give him my e-mail address (is that how douchebaggery works??)


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2011)

We got a few reports about the guy and his shady business practices. He had no posts and no references, but he wanted money sent via wire transfer, etc. Sounds like a scam artist.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2011)

Desecrated was also nuked. Usually you only got nuked if Chirs really hated you


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> We got a few reports about the guy and his shady business practices. He had no posts and no references, but he wanted money sent via wire transfer, etc. Sounds like a scam artist.


 
Amazing. And he's using the exact address, exact e-mail and exact username (for forums)...



Stealthtastic said:


> Desecrated was also nuked. Usually you only got nuked if *CHRIS* really hated you


 
No wonder!  So, the admin DELETE the account himself in other words??

Btw, it's ALEX~~ For now


----------



## dooredge (Feb 4, 2011)

I got the same PM as the OP did in respose to my WTB thread.

Douchebaggery indeed. FWIW, I didn't respond.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 4, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Desecrated was also nuked. Usually you only got nuked if Chirs really hated you



So thaaaaats what happened to him.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't understand, wouldn't it work better to IP ban? Because Desecrated has been posting for ages, and still does on rare occasion.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 5, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> And I think this is the same guy the other person talking about:
> AstroVox :: . - Astromart - strobuysell .
> 
> 
> ...



 It took me a while to realise the link leads to a greek forum .Google sent you there or do you speak greek?If not,all the guys there say it's a renounced fraud etc..


I don't understand something about dirty lurkers...Why do they still exist?Just because they are banned by account and not by IP?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Amazing. And he's using the exact address, exact e-mail and exact username (for forums)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris was the old admin retard 





Prydogga said:


> I don't understand, wouldn't it work better to IP ban? Because Desecrated has been posting for ages, and still does on rare occasion.



Its IP too, he cannot post.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 6, 2011)

dooredge said:


> I got the same PM as the OP did in respose to my WTB thread.
> 
> Douchebaggery indeed. FWIW, I didn't respond.


 
I see... For my case, I DID responded. Anyway, I was very tempted to "report" his PM but since his responds was "quite good" (And I asked Max something to do about new member without posts PM for selling gears...), I just sent him my e-mail to see what he'll do next~~ And the next e-mail he sent me (with the exact e-mail address he had):
1. Have 3 pictures of mint 2027X which I could say that it was taken from the same place. However, I doubt that if he really owns that guitar himself;
2. He was asking 550 Euros (For a almost perfect, mint used 2027X);
3. He told me to transfer money through what was told by Randy.

I haven't replied him after that anyway, but it SEEMS to be a "WORKABLE"
deal...



Deadnightshade said:


> It took me a while to realise the link leads to a greek forum .Google sent you there or do you speak greek?If not,all the guys there say it's a renounced fraud etc..


 
I "googled" up the guy, through his full "house" address, e-mail address and stuffs then found the result of the search that links to that forum thread. Nothing much...



Stealthtastic said:


> Chris was the old admin retard


 
I know this too!


----------

